# Which kind of goat should I get



## farmer800 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi I was wondering what kind of goat should I get. I'm 14 years old and my parents are letting me get a couple goats. I want to use my goats to pack, pull firewood in a wagon, and goats that could pull me in a cart. I am 130 pounds. I would use them on dirt roads and in snow. I live in idaho. And how much can a 160 pound goat pull for 15 miles. 220 pounds? Or I was also thinking about getting a couple big dogs like Bernese mountain dogs. Would goats or dogs be better for what I am doing. Or miniature horses


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I think I remember hearing that a goat can carry 25% of it's weight, so a 100# goat carries 25#,and they should not carry much till they are quite old like 4-5 yrs old.

This is just from memory I am no expert, but I have seen these questions before, someone else may correct me soon.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goathiker would be good to answer this...she trains Pack animals...
Mini Donkies are also great for small pack jobs...my 14 year old trained her mini Gelding (jack) to jump, lead, good ground manners...ect...and now teaching him to pull..she wants to teach him to pull a cart...we never owned Donkies before...not even a horse!! but she taught herself as she trained him...Donkies are super smart...


----------

